# Southwest Division Title



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs* 
Home: *33-3* 
Away: *19-15* 
Overall: *52-18* 
Remaining Games: *12* 

Seattle 
@ Denver 
L.A. Lakers 
L.A. Clippers 
@ Dallas 
L.A. Clippers 
Golden State 
Portland 
Utah 
Memphis 
@ Memphis 
@ Minnesota









*Dallas Mavericks* 
Home: *24-12* 
Away: *22-11* 
Overall: *46-23* 
Games Behind: *5.5* 
Remaining Games: *13* 

Mon 28 @ Detroit
Wed 30 @ Boston
Fri 1 @ Philadelphia
Sun 3 @ Cleveland
Tue 5 Orlando
Thu 7 San Antonio
Sat 9 Utah
Mon 11 Memphis
Wed 13 @ Seattle
Thu 14 @ Portland
Sun 17 @ L.A. Lakers
Tue 19 Seattle
Wed 20 @ Memphis​

Tim Duncan is rumoured to be out until the end of the season


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs *







* 
*San Antonio:* 93
*Indiana:* 100








vs








*Dallas:* 109
*Golden State:* 97


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

One thing in the Spurs favor is the amount of road games Dallas has left as opposed to the amount we have. Still, this team will have to play two notches above what they have to finish off with the division title.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas seems to play better on the road..


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Dallas will win the title. We are without TD and Brown, Ginobili is still rusty and Parker is as inconsistent as he has been this season. Our team is in a funk right now, and we won't win a high percentage of our last 13 or 14 games. Hell, I'd be suprised if we were over 500 for the remaining games. Dallas has all their parts intact and ready to play. They have been playing good of late as well.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I sure hope Dallas does win the title. Im actually happy that we have a lot of road games left.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if they get the title then we get the 4th seed wich means we play prob houston or kings in the first round


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Dallas seems to play better on the road..






Still, you'd rather have home games than road games.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dallas loss to Sacremento 101-108 tonigh. I hate to see a team I like lose to a team I hate, but the spurs need everything they can get rite now.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> if they get the title then we get the 4th seed wich means we play prob houston or kings in the first round


that's not good.... i wouldn't want to face the rockets the first round...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas losing tonight really helped us out. Now we can gain back a game with a win against the Hawks.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Dallas:* 101
*Sacramento:* 109


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Dallas can win the Southwest, but I think that the Spurs will win it.

In the end I´m predicting something like:

Spurs 58-24
Dallas 54-28


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Sacto rules !!! Thanks guys :clap:


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Spurs 58-24


...lets hope hte spurs can win 8 games


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dallas has a very good chance to catch up to us, even moreso than Seattle in my opinion. I really have faith that the Spurs will stop playing like pansies though and keep the second seed secure.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Dallas does have a very good chance to catch us, but I, like LineofFire, have a feeling that we can't play as bad as we have been playing for the rest of the season. Hopefully Parker and Manu step up and start acting like the leaders of this team, like they are supposed to be, and lead us to some wins.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*San Antonio:* 111
*Atlanta:* 95


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*Dallas:* 117
*Cleveland:* 86


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Mavericks laid the smackdown on the defenseless Cavs. Good win for Dallas. :dead:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DJ MBenga *and* Pavel Podkolzin played for like 5 minutes...together


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

of dallas raises their whole game one more level, they will be a really difficult team to beat

p.s. i like avery but i hate mark cuban


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavs fan here. 
The Mavs are very likely to catch the Spurs. Just as much as Chan Ho Park is likely to be the next Randy Johnson and Roger Clemens combined. It's just not happening. 
The Spurs have a favorable schedule down the road whereas the Mavs play teams that are dangerous or very hot right now. I'll be surprised if Dallas wins this division. With that said I believe they can make up some ground but i'd rather have the 4 seed anyway.
If i'm right then for you Rangers fans out there maybe Chan Ho Park could fulfill my analogy :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Either San Antonio has to play sub-500 ball for the rest of the season or Dallas has to finish off very very strong. It's not that far fetched, but I'd say it's more achievable than Chan Ho Park being as good as Clemens.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont no chan ho park is doing rely well lol no but fo real i dont think dallas will catch upi think we have a better team then that but i wouldnt b shocked if they did. lets hope that we get number 1 or 2 spot


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vs








*San Antonio:* 93
*Houston:* 80


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Koko, I'm going to need you to update this...is that alright? I'm going away for about 9 days (I'll do tomorrows games) but then could you possibly do it? Cheers mate


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sure, I got your back.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

vs








*Dallas:* 95
*Detroit:* 88


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

San Antonio: 52-18


12 games remaining, 7 on the road, 5 at home. 

5 games remaining against current playoff teams (Seattle, Denver, Dallas, Memphis twice)




Dallas: 47-23, 5 games back.



12 games remaining, 7 on the road, 5 at home. 


8 games remaining against current playoff teams (Boston, Philly, Cleveland, San Antonio, Memphis twice, Seattle twice)







It looks like Memphis has a chance of doing some damage in this race. If the Spurs lose both against Memphis and Dallas wins both against Memphis, that's two full games gained just right there.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

vs








*Dallas:* 112
*Boston:* 100









vs








*San Antonio:* 89
*Seattle:* 76


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think this sw title is pretty much ours unless a major meltdown happens


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

All it will take is another 3-game slide or a couple of two-game slides for Dallas to be only a few games back. We've got several back-to-back games remaining, but as long as we can win at least one of those games each time, we should be fine.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

dallas can be a scary team and they are on a roll, but i do agree that it was take antoher major meltdown for them to catch up


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Its safe to say that we have the SW Division Title in the bag, as long as we don't start playing the way we did when TD originally went out. Dallas is playing well of late, and could end the season on a hot streak, but I have confidence we will play well enough to hold them off.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think we can safely put our focus on the number one seed rite now. I have full confidence in the spurs. It just took them some time to get use to not playing with thier number one option and it seems they're finally getting use to it. I just hope they don't dissapoint again.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i hope we dont play the same way we did when duncan came out when he comes back. thats why we need him to b back before the playoffs start


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How would that affect it any?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the reason we werent playing good after duncan got hurt was b/c the roles changed(one of thereason) and people didnt no what to do for there role and 3 gms later they figured it out... so i just hope when duncan comes back everyone will rember there old role or we might lose some quick gms.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ah I see what you mean. I don't think it was necessarily that. I think it was that everyone on the team was still expecting someone else to carry the team for them like Duncan use to. I think they finally realized that in order to win games they have to do it themselves.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> the reason we werent playing good after duncan got hurt was b/c the roles changed(one of thereason) and people didnt no what to do for there role and 3 gms later they figured it out... so i just hope when duncan comes back everyone will rember there old role or we might lose some quick gms.





That's kind of a funny point. With Duncan out, all of the sudden all of our players forgot what their role was. Parker looked for someone else to step up, as did everyone else, and Devin was the only guy who figured out that the approach has to be the same with or without Duncan. These past two games, they went with what has always worked: Offense plays off the defense, not vice versa. 



The reason why I thought it was funny was because the guys really didn't have to change their roles, and they figured that out these past two games.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no they al had to change their roles
parker mani option
manu second option
bowen had to step up more(pretty much the whole team)
thats what im talking about


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry Theo, but this thread got buried and I got behind on the game-by-game scores. Since the last update I did, Dallas has went 2-1, with a loss against Cleveland. We've went 2-1 as well, losing to Denver and beating both LA teams.



Spurs:

- 8 games remaining
- 2 at home, 6 on the road
- 3 games remaining against current playoff teams

Mavericks:

- 8 games remaining
- 4 at home, 4 on the road
- 5 games remaining against current playoff teams




The "magic number" for the Spurs is 4, meaning if we win 4 out of the remaining 8 games, the division is ours outright regardless of how well Dallas does. The best Dallas can finish is 58-24, and that would be with winning their last 8 games. We currently stand at 55-19. Actually, now that I think about it, we'd only have to win 3 of the remaining games, because we get the tie-breaker with Dallas. Anyway, let's not shoot for 3/4 wins, LET'S WIN THEM ALL!! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Anyway, let's not shoot for 3/4 wins, LET'S WIN THEM ALL!! :biggrin:


Agreed. I still haven't given up on the number one seed :biggrin: . Spurs are playing better and Phoenix has got to lose sometime.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

If we won tonight against Dallas, not only would it almost guarentee us the SW Division Championship, but it would also give us a moral boost in trying to reach the overall #1 seed. Who does Phoenix play next? Anyone know?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> If we won tonight against Dallas, not only would it almost guarentee us the SW Division Championship, but it would also give us a moral boost in trying to reach the overall #1 seed. Who does Phoenix play next? Anyone know?




No, but I doubt it's someone who can beat them. 



I don't think there's anyway we catch Phoenix. They would have to tank and we'd have to play about 2 notches better than what we have been playing.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No, but I doubt it's someone who can beat them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's anyway we catch Phoenix. They would have to tank and we'd have to play about 2 notches better than what we have been playing.


i agree will be likely we get number 2 seed. i think we have a chance tonight and i cant wait till that sw title is ours man i cant wait till the playoffs i hope we can go all the way man us in the finals wow. lets just start to win tonight


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Phoenix plays Golden State tomorrow. I wouldn't be too suprised if the Warriors pulled away with a win.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Phoenix plays Golden State tomorrow. I wouldn't be too suprised if the Warriors pulled away with a win.


ya i no im picking the warriors to b the 3rd seed nxt yr there real scary but no real inside scare


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Phoenix plays Golden State tomorrow. I wouldn't be too suprised if the Warriors pulled away with a win.





Hmmm....I guess I was wrong. Golden State played Phoenix very well in their last meeting, but it really doesn't mean anything if we don't beat Dallas.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hmmm....I guess I was wrong. Golden State played Phoenix very well in their last meeting, but it really doesn't mean anything if we don't beat Dallas.


it officially means nothing. :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> it officially means nothing. :banana:






Chalk it up: The #1 seed is Phoenix's. There's no chance in hell at getting that first seed. No chance in hell. We're playing like dog **** on the road, and apparently that's not going to change until Duncan magically comes back and wins us games playing by himself.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, so much for the No. 1 seed, but we still have a 4 game lead over Dallas. As bad as we have been playing, I don't think we will play bad enough for the rest of the season to relinquish our lead, at least totally.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> Well, so much for the No. 1 seed, but we still have a 4 game lead over Dallas. As bad as we have been playing, I don't think we will play bad enough for the rest of the season to relinquish our lead, at least totally.


agreed and on the we cant win. i blame it mostly on manu. o f course every player is to blam including pop but manu will try to hard win we dont need to much and seems like he will t.o. the ball if he drives. i like manu alot but this injury of his is hurting the team or he is just has no confidence cause of no tim. tim means so much to his team. are team is playing with no basketballs lol i feel that we will play fanstastic tomrow at the clippers our first win on the road with out duncan and we will blow them out


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Just updating the info...

Spurs record: 57-20

Schedule:
Apr 12 vs. Portland
Apr 13 @ Utah 
Apr 16 vs. Memphis
Apr 18 @ Memphis
Apr 20 @ Minnesota 

Mavs record: 52-24

Schedule:
Apr 11 vs Memphis
Apr 13 @ Seattle
Apr 14 @ Portland
Apr 17 @ L.A. Lakers
Apr 19 vs Seattle
Apr 20 @ Memphis

So, if they lose one more game or if we win another, they won´t be able to surpass the Spurs´ campaign and we´ll get the southwest title because we defeated them 3 times this season.

Finally I realized how close from the southwest title we are.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1 win toight we win the title :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I moved the post that previously took up this space to the Playoff Seeding Thread, on the request of ezealen, although it doesn't really matter. As for the SW Division Title, 1 game tonight and we are champs. It is a relatively easy game, so I expect us to win, and focus on getting the 1 seed, which led me to post what I had previously posted.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> We are currently only 1 game back of Phoenix for the 1 seed, and have a 1 game lead over the Heat, so we would have HCA vs. them if the season ended today. Here is a look at the Big 3's records, and their remaining schedules.
> 
> San Antonio Spurs(57-20)
> Schedule:
> ...


This should be moved to the "Spurs playoff seeding watch" thread


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I moved the post that previously took up this space to the Playoff Seeding Thread, on the request of ezealen, although it doesn't really matter. As for the SW Division Title, 1 game tonight and we are champs. It is a relatively easy game, so I expect us to win, and focus on getting the 1 seed, which led me to post what I had previously posted.


lol sorry. It's just that the two threads are really about two totally different things, and I didn't want anyone to get confused.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Spurs have officially clinched the first ever Southwest division title :banana: .


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Congratulations. I knew the Mavs wouldn't catch the Spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, it's a lot more relaxing knowing we can't blow the division lead anymore. 




Next goal: Championship.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

next goal is win a playoff round then the next then the next then the championship! we congrats to the spurs! cant get any lower then 2nd


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Found these gems at SpursReport and I thought they were perfectly appropriate for this thread now that we have officially won the Soutwest Division title. They were created a couple of years ago when we beat the Mavs in the playoffs.




























Nothing like a little trash talk. :cheers:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Good game, and its nice to have the SW Div. Haha I love those pictures.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

those pics hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

